# with merit



## Nancy (Jul 27, 2009)

θα ήθελα να κάνω μια κοινή ερώτηση.
το with merit αποδίδεται "με τιμές" ή καλύτερα ως "πολύ καλά". Έχω δει και τα δύο Ποιο θα ήταν καλύτερα για ένα πτυχίο;
Ευχαριστώ


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 27, 2009)

To έχω δει και 'με έπαινο' ή 'μετά επαίνου' αν προτιμάς πιο αρχαιοπρεπές σε μεταφρασμένο Μάστερ από την Αγγλία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 27, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο έπαινος πάει στο distinction.


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2009)

Ένας ασφαλής τρόπος να μεταφράζονται αυτά είναι "με τη διάκριση merit" ή "με διάκριση (merit)".


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Έτσι φαίνεται...

To be awarded a Master's Degree a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average from 180 credits of not less than 50%, including obtaining a mark of 50% or more in the dissertation.

To be awarded a Master's Degree with merit a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average from 180 credits of not less than 60%, including obtaining a mark of 60% or more in the dissertation.

To be awarded a Master's Degree with distinction a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average from 180 credits of not less than 70%, including obtaining a mark of 70% or more in the dissertation.

To be awarded a Postgraduate Diploma a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average mark from 120 credits of not less than 50%.

To be awarded a Postgraduate Diploma with merit a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average from 120 credits of not less than 60%.

To be awarded a Postgraduate Diploma with distinction a candidate must: obtain a credit-weighted average from 120 credits of not less than 70%.
Univ. of Leicester


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Δηλαδή έιναι κάτι σαν το Λίαν Καλώς, μόνο που το πανεπιστήμιο που βρήκες Τσιου είναι γενναιόδωρο, δίνει άριστα με 70% (πάει, χάλασε ο κόσμος! Κάποτε το άριστα ήταν 85%)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή έιναι κάτι σαν το Λίαν Καλώς, μόνο που το πανεπιστήμιο που βρήκες Τσιου είναι γενναιόδωρο, δίνει άριστα με 70% (πάει, χάλασε ο κόσμος! Κάποτε το άριστα ήταν 85%)


Χε, το έβαλα ενδεικτικά, ότι έχει τη σημασία υψηλότερης επίδοσης γενικά, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο ίδρυμα πια για τις λεπτομέρειες αν πρόκειται για μετάφραση τίτλου σπουδών, ακριβώς σε αυτό που είπε ο nickel ότι για ασφάλεια μπορεί να μεταφράζεται "με τη διάκριση merit". Tούτο το Λέστερ μού φάνηκε πράγματι αβανταδόρικο, κάνα πρώην Πολυ; Είχα ακούσει αλλού για βάση 60% και διάκριση ...με το κυάλι.
Λες να βγάζει τέτοιους αποφοίτους; :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Το Καιμπριτζ και η Οξφόρδη δίνουν λέει μεγάλο ποσοστό αριστείων κι αυτό θεωρείται καλό. Εμένα κακό μου φαίνεται, σημαίνει ότι οι βαθμοί είναι χαλαροί, αν και οι σπουδές δεν είναι. Ίσως το Λεστερ να ζήλεψε τη δόξα. 

To "I've never heard such a stupid question" το έχω σκεφτεί σε συνεντεύξεις αλλά δεν το έχω πει, απλά κοίταξα να την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια. 

Πάντως συνήθως η βάση είναι το 40-45 και το άριστα είναι 85. Με 45 δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σου φυσικά.


----------

